# Check out this awesome aquascaped tank



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

I love this betta tank--it's a fluval spec V.
I'm setting up a new one at work, so maybe this will be inspiration!
http://i.imgur.com/e2A1RBO.jpg


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I love this! it looks so tidy and perfect!

I do have to say that the betta would have enjoyed some plants that reached the top to lounge in and make nests around, other then that great set up, goodluck putting yours all together!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Gorgeous but I'm with kjg1029: Not quite the thing for a Betta as they prefer a more dense planting and need plants to reach closer to the surface.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

Right-good point. What if I plant some tall anubias at the left and add a "hill" with java fern at the right?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Don't get me wrong: When I saw that tank I practically drooled.  But, yes, taller Anubias on the left and either another Anubias or Java Fern on the right would make it even better.

I'm rescaping all three of my tanks (20 long, 10 and eight) and have been making an "Anubias corner" by tying the Anubias to the Akro Agate cullet I used to collect.


----------



## ZeroChan (Feb 1, 2015)

that looks really awesome. Does anyone know what the carpeting plant is?


----------



## corkifish (Apr 1, 2015)

So pretty. I just wanted to say I'm new on this site, and I think it would be great if u made the http://www.aquarium-pond-answers.com a sticky link!? I don't know how. I love this site and it seems you do to, very helpful. Everyone should know about it!!


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

ZeroChan said:


> that looks really awesome. Does anyone know what the carpeting plant is?


I think it's dwarf baby tears-Hemianthus callitrichoides.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Pretty, I guess. The lighting makes a big, dramatic difference. As a Betta tank, it's severely lacking in density and "jungleyness." I've always felt that if you can see your fish easily every time you glance into the tank, there's not enough plants and hides.

My favorite thing to do with Anubias is to float it --- for shade, hides and sleeping near the surface. Moves out of the way when you siphon.



corkifish said:


> .... I think it would be great if u made the Aquarium Answers, Pond, Fish Questions, Help a sticky link!?


That's Carl Strohmeyer's site. Carl is an old-school, very experienced, Professional Aquarist. That is one terrific site, if a little overly-complicated for simple Betta keeping. I think he's a little behind in his cycling lore. But that man is a wealth of good information. Everyone should have that site bookmarked. 

The link should be included in the "Guides/Resources" sticky in the Betta care section. I see it is not. I'll ask the Moderators about it.


----------



## artemis35 (Jul 11, 2014)

> I've always felt that if you can see your fish easily every time you glance into the tank, there's not enough plants and hides.


This is my feeling, too.

I can appreciate the linked tank's aesthetic appeal, but as an actual "in use" betta tank - no way. I am a big fan of the "organized jungle" or "sloppy quasi-dutch" style for a betta tank.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

I got to see a lot of bettas in Indonesia, Malaysia and Cambodia--people keep them in water gardens planted in big cement containers in their courtyards. They eat mosquito larve near the house so people say they keep the mosquitos away.

The average containers are about 3 feet across and two feet deep. They have a variety of plants--I don't know most of them. Water lotus is common, as is some sort of duckweed and hyacynth. The fish stay under the leaves near the surface.
Very nice and I wish I could have one of these, but I live in New England.

I think I will try something like this tank with rocks and add different plants--maybe dwarf hairgrass in the bottom, medium and tall anubias clumps, java ferms and something floating--any suggestions?


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

I like DWL (dwarf water lettuce for floaters)....there fuzzy haha


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

+1 Dwarf Water Lettuce. Just got a nice amount from Lilnaugrim. Be warned, though, it's normal for them to do some melting until they adjust.


----------



## jarabas (Mar 23, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> +1 Dwarf Water Lettuce. Just got a nice amount from Lilnaugrim. Be warned, though, it's normal for them to do some melting until they adjust.


Through the marketplace or pm?
thx


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

PM.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2014)

It honestly doesn't do much for me because it is so sparse.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I can appreciate it as an art piece but not as a fish habitat. But then I don't care for wide-open aquariums. I prefer them more like nature and chock full of plants.


----------

